# BIANCHI Stahl-Rennrad Klassiker / Columbus "Cromolly"



## Bonanza-Rider (23. Oktober 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270650756908&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

